# Wisconsin Conventions



## Steriiyo (Jun 10, 2016)

Are there any good conventions in Wisconsin? That's where I live, I found 2. Are there any more that you guys found. My friend and I, after we make our fursuits are planning to go to a convention. Help is much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## jffry890 (Jun 15, 2016)

There's a group on Facebook called Wisconsin Furries that talks about several festivals in the Milwaukee and Madison areas.  I'd join but I'd rather not broadcast that shit.
Isn't there a Midwest Fur Fest somewhere around here, too?


----------



## Steriiyo (Jun 15, 2016)

jffry890 said:


> There's a group on Facebook called Wisconsin Furries that talks about several festivals in the Milwaukee and Madison areas.  I'd join but I'd rather not broadcast that shit.
> Isn't there a Midwest Fur Fest somewhere around here, too?


I believe there is a Midwest Fur Fest in Illinois or Chicago....Thank you!!


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jun 26, 2016)

Fur Squared is in Milwaukee.


----------



## Daven (Jun 28, 2016)

I like the color of  air


----------



## Steriiyo (Jun 29, 2016)

Daven said:


> I like the color of  air


?


----------



## Zanadu (Jul 14, 2016)

KitsuneKon is coming up which is an anime con but I'm fairly sure there is a furry fan base.    This is my first year going to it so I don't know what to expect.  I'm sure it will be fun though. 

http://www.kitsunekon.com/ 
is the website if you are interested in it.


----------



## Steriiyo (Jul 23, 2016)

Zanadu said:


> KitsuneKon is coming up which is an anime con but I'm fairly sure there is a furry fan base.    This is my first year going to it so I don't know what to expect.  I'm sure it will be fun though.
> 
> Kitsunekon
> is the website if you are interested in it.


Thank you!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jul 23, 2016)

Steriiyo said:


> Are there any good conventions in Wisconsin? That's where I live, I found 2. Are there any more that you guys found. My friend and I, after we make our fursuits are planning to go to a convention. Help is much appreciated, thank you!



Geek Kon next month in Madison
Daisho.Con in November at the Kalahari in the dells
No Brand Con in April [I think.] at Chula vista in the dells
Kitsune Kon was this weekend I think in Green Bay
There's Wasabi Con in Eau Claire I think,I can't remember exactly so you'd have to google that one.
Anime Milwaukee


All I can think of right now,you'll have to google them for the exact times/hotel locations etc.


----------



## Steriiyo (Jul 25, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Geek Kon next month in Madison
> Daisho.Con in November at the Kalahari in the dells
> No Brand Con in April [I think.] at Chula vista in the dells
> Kitsune Kon was this weekend I think in Green Bay
> ...


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jul 25, 2016)

hup2thepenguin said:


> Fur Squared is in Milwaukee.


yeah but its in literally the worst time to have it in the year


----------



## All#the#fuR (Jul 25, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Geek Kon next month in Madison
> Daisho.Con in November at the Kalahari in the dells
> No Brand Con in April [I think.] at Chula vista in the dells
> Kitsune Kon was this weekend I think in Green Bay
> ...


omg can't wait to go


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jul 26, 2016)

Steriiyo said:


> Thank you so much!!!!



You're welcome!



All#the#fuR said:


> omg can't wait to go



Same.


----------

